# CMR 2020 Modul



## luggi123456 (23 Dezember 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen
Ich bin neu hier und habe folgendes Problem.
Ich kann nicht auf mein Siemens CMR2020 Modul via Webserver (Google Chrome) zugreifen, habe aber alles gem. Bedienungsanleitung eingestellt. Wenn ich dann auf den Webbrowser zugreifen möchte via IP kommt immer die Fehlermeldung Seite kann nicht geöffnet werden oder Seite wurde nicht gefunden. Aber der Ping Test mit der Eingabeaufforderung hat Funktioniert. Außerdem wird nach mehrmaligem zurücksetzten des Moduls, nicht die Standard IP 192.168.0.3 angezeigt sondern eine andere. Beide IP Adressen funktionieren nicht!

Windows 8, 64 bit , Google Chrome

Vielleicht könnte mir jemand helfen!

Danke im voraus


----------

